
You might be in a medical experiment and not even know it - anarbadalov
https://aeon.co/ideas/you-might-be-in-a-medical-experiment-and-not-even-know-it
======
londons_explore
Good.

Experiments that do not significantly disadvantage or put at risk the
candidate are morally fine in my opinion, and there is potentially significant
upsides to everyone from doing them on a huge scale.

Example: A/B testing the color of the logo on my website is doing an
experiment on the hundreds of thousands of visitors my site gets. It helps
inform my design, but visitors are unaware they are part of an experiment.

~~~
thedailymail
Many medical experiments, including all of those described by the author of
this article, do involve risks to participants. The rationale for such studies
is to work out whether the benefits (if any) of an intervention justify the
risks. The broad consensus in contemporary medical ethics is that people have
the right to be informed adequately in advance and to make autonomous
decisions about whether or not to join in a given clinical research study. The
question by a parent of whether to subject an unborn fetus to a drug with a
risk of causing congenital defects is categorically different than A/B testing
responses to your site in yellow or blue.

